# Do you prefer liquid or solid nutrition on long rides?



## Surf&turf (Dec 17, 2009)

on rides of more than 3 hours, who sticks to liquid nutrition? For those that bring food, what works for you?

Opinions?


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Since everyone's habits/needs are different this is strictly what does it for me:

Shorter rides, typically just carb up at the start and stay with just plain water throughout the ride.

Longer mountain rides, carb up to start, solid fuel through out, plain water.

Longer road rides, carb up to start, solid fuel through out, half and half liquid nutrition and plain water. 

Side note, all of the "solids" I eat usually are in the form of shotblox, chomps, moons, nuts and other similar items. I cannot eat all willy nilly as it will ruin my stomach and I will feel like crap the entire ride. I used to ride a dozen or so road centuries a year and I learned real fast what my body will and won't tolerate. If you are experimenting with eating and nutrition, I would highly suggest taking a roll of tums in your pack in case you find the losing combination for you.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Both.

I can feel when I need to back off the solid food.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Races/Events - Carb drink and other energy products. 
Normal riding - Proper food, I'll stop to eat it...something I wouldn't be doing while racing.


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

Both, Drink shots when needed or food half way round.


----------



## sandaz (Mar 22, 2012)

I usually take a gel and a bar. Winners (in Australia) makes awesome, high carb bars that dont taste like arsey cardboard. A mate of mine did a 100k enduro with a jam sandwich and a banana! - Gels hurt his stomach.


----------



## scatl M artin (Apr 6, 2012)

almond + oatmeal + blueberry + banana smoothie = WIN before any 2-4 hr ride.

Overall its a great balance between complex/simple carbs. The almonds contain protein and vitamin-e to reduce muscle fatigue while supplying you with quality energy without drawing too much blood for digestion... a smoothie before you start and a quality energy bar half-way towards the end of the ride works great for me and can sustain you until a full meal afterwards.


----------



## thedood (Mar 3, 2012)

Sips of infinit concentrate and regular water. I'll also mix 2-3 gus with water in a gel flask just in case.


----------



## bam19 (Apr 12, 2012)

Liquid while riding unless its 5-6 hours plus


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Longer than 3 hours and I'm keen for a bacon, turkey, bacon, mayo and whole wheat sandwich with mayo and a little extra bacon.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Hot Dog*

100% RDA of what your body needs..preferably RAW as nature intend it to be


----------



## Cutbert (Jul 26, 2010)

Perfect hydration: 2:1 ratio of coconut water to purified or filtered water. I buy Vita Rain coconut water by the case at Costco, took me a while to develop a taste for it but now I crave it and find it really helps to avoid cramps and dehydration. No high fructose corn syrup (really damages your liver), no added glucose or artificial sweeteners. And it has magnesium, potassium and other minerals to help support what you lose during your ride.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Cutbert said:


> No high fructose corn syrup (really damages your liver)


The only science I've seen on HFCS and liver scarring suggests it exacerbates liver disease in high quantities, but does not cause it or harm the liver in normal quantities, in healthy adults. This is all from a single study, IIRC.

I'm certainly open to any findings of the contrary.


----------



## Cutbert (Jul 26, 2010)

Good point, do you think that means high quantities in single doses or overall? Because if you eat any processed foods, tree fruits (oranges, pears, apples - most now are genetically modified and produce more fructose than glucose), candy, most protein shakes, etc... You are getting fructose (not just HFCS) and that is triggering a response from your liver as well as insulin response from your pancreas. I'm very carefully choosing my energy bars and gels these days due to this, maybe you should too (unless you work for a manufacturer of HFCS and they demand you eat their products) LOL


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Cutbert said:


> Good point, do you think that means high quantities in single doses or overall? Because if you eat any processed foods, tree fruits (oranges, pears, apples - most now are genetically modified and produce more fructose than glucose), candy, most protein shakes, etc... You are getting fructose (not just HFCS) and that is triggering a response from your liver as well as insulin response from your pancreas. I'm very carefully choosing my energy bars and gels these days due to this, maybe you should too (unless you work for a manufacturer of HFCS and they demand you eat their products) LOL


I try to watch my intake of all sugars, like I do sodium, carbs, etc. I've never been particularly concerned about HFCS in and of itself because if it were as bad as alarmists tend to say, we'd be seeing massive, sweeping health problems with the amounts most people eat and we do not. It's clearly not that unhealthy. And, I tend to think that goes with all foods that are cautioned against.

Moderation has always been the real issue, from aspartame to processed foods, etc. Eat too much of anything, and it's bad. Eat too much fruit, bad. Drink too much water? Bad. Too much HFCS? Bad.

In small quantities, HFCS is just sugar...and your body needs it and will use it.


----------

